# Three little pigs...



## Scooby308 (Oct 20, 2015)

Seriously! Someone has dumped three pot bellied pigs on our road. I know they are a lard hog, but can you get any meat out of them? My wife said get them, you wanted pigs. I said no, I want hogs. Berkshires to be exact. Lol


----------



## secuono (Oct 20, 2015)

Got 20# of meat from a 70# boar. So yea. There's meat. Don't over feed and you have a hog and not lard.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 20, 2015)

More free pigs? Have you read @heckerdy 's thread about the pig that wandered into her back yard? Even if you don't keep them, maybe grab them and sell them. make a little $$ off it.


----------



## Scooby308 (Oct 20, 2015)

I read it after i posted this one. Lol. I am not set up for pigs now, anddont want to haveto go thrust what she is.


----------



## Scooby308 (Oct 20, 2015)

secuono said:


> Got 20# of meat from a 70# boar. So yea. There's meat. Don't over feed and you have a hog and not lard.


6

These were in the 20-30 lb range. I'd say someone bought three little pigs for the kids and bit off more than they could chew. 
 I got some hog panels here somewhere.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 20, 2015)

oh come on @Scooby308 where is your sense of adventure.  really, how much trouble can three little pigs be??   just get you some cattle panels and line the inside of your pen with some electric wire so they won't go thru the panels till they are to big to fit and taadaa you have a pig pen.  and you know they are really cute...


----------



## Scooby308 (Oct 20, 2015)

@goatgurl No way. Raising 3 pigs that can't make enough bacon for one breakfast seems cost prohibitive. Lol


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 20, 2015)

actually i do agree with you.  but i have laughed so much at heckerdy's pig adventures i thought you should have some fun too.  i have raised a lot of pigs over the years and have never even thought about raising a pot bellied pig.  i much prefer bacon to lard thank you very much.  i guess i can't talk you into it then, dang.  i was needing a new laugh or two.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 20, 2015)

Gimme them pigs.. I LOVE me some pig fat!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2015)

Free meat walks into your yard and you don't want them?? Pen them up, butcher early if you don't want them ....... for very long. Oughta be some sausage in there somewhere. Can you process them your self?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 20, 2015)

I can, I can!  Earlier this year we were forced to put down a lamb.  It was superbowl sunday.  I had that lamb dead, skinned, gutted and quartered in an hour!  Call me... LOL!


----------



## Scooby308 (Oct 20, 2015)

Long time since I processed one, but yeah...I can.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 21, 2015)

See? Now that's what I was thinking. Size wasn't mentioned at first, I was thinking piglets... You know, little pigs. At 30 pounds each, wouldn't take but a couple of weeks to a month to feed them up, then slaughter and cook the whole carcass! Got a smoker? or can you make one? Thinking slow roasted/smoked pulled pork! That's three football Sundays of "have a crowd over and eat good stuff" right there!


----------



## heckerdy (Oct 21, 2015)

so did you? are they gone? I would think yours would have been a better practice size for bigger pigs later ..I would have said try it but NO NO NO this whole being "unprepared" and jumping in blind.. is NOT for the faint of heart.. but I bet you could have done together with better behavior for sure..I agreed with everyone here that the worst part for Bacon was him being alone. They need buddies and I feel badly for him. His saga continues poor guy this was not a simple thing as free food walking in the yard..

nothing is free LOL EVER! there is a trade off money or time or whatever


----------



## Scooby308 (Oct 21, 2015)

heckerdy said:


> so did you? are they gone? I would think yours would have been a better practice size for bigger pigs later ..I would have said try it but NO NO NO this whole being "unprepared" and jumping in blind.. is NOT for the faint of heart.. but I bet you could have done together with better behavior for sure..I agreed with everyone here that the worst part for Bacon was him being alone. They need buddies and I feel badly for him. His saga continues poor guy this was not a simple thing as free food walking in the yard..
> 
> nothing is free LOL EVER! there is a trade off money or time or whatever



I dealt with hogs as a kid. I'll wait till I'm ready to go whole hog. Lol


----------



## heckerdy (Oct 23, 2015)

he is slick this pig is all can say ..wow I am totally exhausted watching my husband chase him over the past month


----------

